# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gynaecomastie (overdreven borstontwikkeling bij mannen) - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Gynaecomastie ( overdreven borstontwikkeling bij mannen)* 

Gynaecomastie is de medische term voor (overdreven) borstontwikkeling bij de man. 


*Oorzaken* 
Overdreven borstontwikkeling kan een gevolg zijn van hormonale veranderingen (zoals voornamelijk in de puberteit gebeurt) en/of door vetophoping (bv bij overgewicht). Er zijn ook een aantal ziektebeelden die tot dergelijke borstontwikkeling kunnen leiden, maar meestal kan er geen echte oorzaak aangetroffen worden. 


*Behandeling* 
Voor er chirurgisch ingegrepen wordt, wordt eerst nagegaan worden of er een onderliggende oorzaak is. Daarom is een onderzoek door de endocrinoloog (geneesheer gespecialiseerd in de hormonale regeling van het lichaam) vereist. 

Wanneer de oorzaak niet duidelijk is, kan afhankelijk van de omstandigheden en de klachten worden besloten tot een operatie. Bij een goed elastische huid gebeurt er een liposuctie of liposculptuur van het vetweefsel, in combinatie met het onderhuids wegsnijden van het klierweefsel. Daarvoor wordt een kleine insnede (+/- 2cm) onder de tepel gemaakt. Een kleine hoeveelheid klierweefsel wordt onder de tepel achtergelaten om te voorkomen dat er een ingedeukte indruk ontstaat in dit gebied. Bij ergere vormen moet soms overtollige huid worden verwijderd en zijn bijkomende insneden nodig. 

De ingreep gebeurt meestal in het kader van een daghospitalisatie. Meestal worden gedurende 24 uur ‘buisjes’ (drains) geplaatst om vocht af te voeren. Een compressief verband wordt aangemeten gedurende 1 week. Dit moet u dag en nacht dragen en zal de zwelling van de geopereerde regio tegen gaan. De hechtingen worden twee weken na de operatie verwijderd. Verwikkelingen (zoals een onderhuidse bloeduitstorting, vormonregelmatigheden of verharding van het litteken) komen zeldzaam voor. Na 3 tot 7 dagen kan men terug werken. Inspannende activiteiten worden best gedurende 2 tot 3 weken vermeden.

----------


## gozer

kijk daar heb ik iets aan
thanx for the advice

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer,

Blij dat je iets aan onze artikelen hebt!  :Smile:

----------

